# Jotul GF600 Pilot Flame too small



## Tinley (Oct 31, 2019)

We have 2 Jotul GF600.  Each spring I turn the pilots off and shut off the propane.  Just a few days ago, I decided it was time to fire them both up.  One stove I was able to light the pilot flame ok, the other the flame is too weak and will not stay on.  On the one which will not stay on I have tried to adjust the brass pilot screw and can not get a large enough flame, only about 1/4"-1/2" in length.  The other stove the pilot flame is much longer ( approx.1") and licks both the thermopile and thermocouple and thus the pilot remains on.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## sticks (Oct 31, 2019)

Might be an obstruction in the pilot oriface   Depending on how deep you want to get in to it but a simple fix is an air nozzle on an air compressor and blow some air around the pilot    I usually take them apart and do it but not sure if you would be comfortable doing that   Every once in awhile I just replace the pilot oriface


----------



## Tinley (Nov 1, 2019)

sticks said:


> Might be an obstruction in the pilot oriface   Depending on how deep you want to get in to it but a simple fix is an air nozzle on an air compressor and blow some air around the pilot    I usually take them apart and do it but not sure if you would be comfortable doing that   Every once in awhile I just replace the pilot oriface



Thanks for the reply.  

How difficult is it to remove the pilot head, does it just really pull off?

The manual indicates a 4mm allen wrench can be used to remove the orifice, are they normally easy to get out?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 1, 2019)

Do yourself a favor & take a pic of the pilot assmbly
& use it for reference as you reassemble...
The pilot head should just lift straight up.
If it doesn't you may have to pull the retainer clip out.
The pilot orifice removal is easy.
It simply unscrews with a 4mm or a 5/32" Allen wrench.
After you remove the orifice, hold the On-Pilot-Off knob in,
at the PILOT position,as if you were going to light the pilot. 
Sometimes, the LP gas pressure will clear the pilot line. 
Once clear, re-install the pilot orifice snugly & align the slot 
on the pilot head to install it correctly.
Snap in the retainer clip if you had to remove it.


----------



## Tinley (Nov 1, 2019)

DAKSY said:


> Do yourself a favor & take a pic of the pilot assmbly
> & use it for reference as you reassemble...
> The pilot head should just lift straight up.
> If it doesn't you may have to pull the retainer clip out.
> ...



Thanks so much for the replies, tonight I'll try and remove the pilot head and I'll take a picture for reference.


----------



## acesneights1 (Nov 4, 2019)

I just went through this. Replace the entire pilot assembly. It’s not hard and chance are the existing one will be badly rusted and not want to come apart. IIRC the assembly is a universal part but I think I ordered it from my dealer or he directed me the proper. Cant remember things that good latley.


----------



## Tinley (Nov 4, 2019)

acesneights1 said:


> I just went through this. Replace the entire pilot assembly. It’s not hard and chance are the existing one will be badly rusted and not want to come apart. IIRC the assembly is a universal part but I think I ordered it from my dealer or he directed me the proper. Cant remember things that good latley.



You are correct, I was eventually able to get the pilot head off but broke it in doing so, lots of corrosion, I'm heading to the dealer this morning to get a new assembly.

Were you able to get the gas feed tube to the pilot assembly out from the bottom?  After removing the brass retaining  nut from around the feed tube I've pulled on mine but it seems really stuck, maybe more corrosion.


----------



## acesneights1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Tinley said:


> You are correct, I was eventually able to get the pilot head off but broke it in doing so, lots of corrosion, I'm heading to the dealer this morning to get a new assembly.
> 
> Were you able to get the gas feed tube to the pilot assembly out from the bottom?  After removing the brass retaining  nut from around the feed tube I've pulled on mine but it seems really stuck, maybe more corrosion.


I think so but it was a couple years ago and my memory seems to be failing alot lately. I vaguely remember taking it apart more than I had to.


----------



## Tinley (Nov 14, 2019)

Just an update,  I did go to the local dealer and they were very helpful.  I purchased a replacement pilot assembly which included the thermocouple and thermopile.  Once installed the pilot stayed lit and the main burner also when calling for heat.   Now I have a new problem that I'll create a separate post for.   We have a blower on our Jotul but it doesn't run, I'm not sure if it ever has since we purchased the house with it.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------

